

VC11 (vNext) to have abysmal support for C++11 - BudVVeezer
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vcblog/archive/2011/09/12/10209291.aspx

======
wglb
This title is broken; hopefully someone can fix the blatant editorializing it
does.

Further, in what world do compiler vendors get this stuff in that quickly? Do
you, the poster and editorial title-modifier understand all the implications
of these new changes and their interaction with existing code and existing
libraries? If you do, you are likely in very small, expert company.

------
jensnockert
It is unfair to expect VC11 to have super C++11 support, it has just been a
standard for a few months. Building compilers take time, maybe a more positive
headline next time?

~~~
phaethonx
I think it's unfair to expect C++11 support when they are still working on C99
support.

------
Mavrik
Linkbait.

~~~
BudVVeezer
How would this be linkbait? Unless you mean "interesting for developers who
aren't using GCC or Clang."

~~~
wccrawford
I think they mean the headline is linkbait. The article has a positive tone,
while the headline is extremely negative.

